# Adjusting Draw Length



## tilliejack (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey guys I was wondering if I get the peep sight set and the arrow rest and knock in place. If I decide to re-adjust my draw length about 1'' longer will the arrow rest and knock need to be tuned again, and the peep sight. Or will I be ok?


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

change one thing, it all changes... you have just changed the angles that the string will travel, the spine on the arrows... everything.

good luck

:sniper:


----------



## tilliejack (Feb 11, 2006)

That really sucks I made my draw length longer by 2''. I need my bow retuned, but I don't have the money to do it. If I brought my bow to my local pro shop without the arrow rest or knock being in the correct position. If I told them I wanted half a dozen arrows, is there anyway of getting the correct type arrow, having just my bow, without the arrow rest or knock being in correct position. What could I do from there to get my bow back retuned. But I would need to be able to do this by myself not the pro-shop do it. If I just did the paper tuning technique again would this get everything tuned up? What is spine of a arrow?

please respond if you have any answers to my questions, I really want to get into bow hunting but with all my difficulties it seems impossible.


----------

